# AWESOME LM 14 day NewEngland/Canada cruise



## mdurette (Jul 8, 2015)

WOW - wish I had the time to take 2 weeks off!   Great last minute cruise rates.


14 nights departing July 11, 2015 on
Holland America's Veendam
Brochure Inside $2,999 
Our Inside $699 
You Save  77% 

Brochure Oceanview $3,349 
Our Oceanview $899 
You Save  73% 

Click for additional rates: Singles Rates 
The prices shown are US dollars per person, based on double occupancy, and subject to availability. They include port charges but do not include airfare or (where applicable) airport or government taxes or fees.

ITINERARY

DAY DATE PORT ARRIVE   DEPART 
Sat Jul 11 Boston, MA   4:00pm 
Sun Jul 12 Bar Harbor, ME  7:00am 3:00pm 
Mon Jul 13 Halifax, NS, Canada  9:00am 6:00pm 
Tue Jul 14 Sydney, NS, Canada  11:00am 6:00pm 
Wed Jul 15 Charlottetown, PE, Canada  9:00am 6:00pm 
Thu Jul 16 St. Lawrence Seaway (Cruising)   
Fri Jul 17 Quebec City, QC, Canada  8:00am  
Sat Jul 18 Quebec City, QC, Canada    
Sun Jul 19 Quebec City, QC, Canada   4:00pm 
Mon Jul 20 St. Lawrence Seaway (Cruising)   
Tue Jul 21 Charlottetown, PE, Canada  8:00am 5:00pm 
Wed Jul 22 Sydney, NS, Canada  8:00am 4:00pm 
Thu Jul 23 Halifax, NS, Canada  8:00am 4:00pm 
Fri Jul 24 Bar Harbor, ME  8:00am 5:00pm 
Sat Jul 25 Boston, MA  7:00am


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 8, 2015)

Is it all-inclusive or is that an extra fee?  Don't shoot me for asking, I don't keep up with cruises, but this is very interesting.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> Is it all-inclusive or is that an extra fee?  Don't shoot me for asking, I don't keep up with cruises, but this is very interesting.



Fares include all meals, snacks, room service, but not bars, internet, tips, taxes. 'Inside' means no window or porthole, 'Ocean View' means there is a window or porthole.

The above referenced cruise departs in just a few days. If you want to look at deeply discounted cruises in the next 90 days, look here: http://www.vacationstogo.com/ticker.cfm?t=y

Jim


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Jim.  Cruising around the Bay of Fundy is something we've talked about, but II cruise exchanges are a rip-off, so we never have.

mdurette sure found something interesting.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 8, 2015)

Our dentist did that cruise 2 years ago & loved it except for the fog. They were really socked in most days until late morning in nearly every port. Other than that they said it was an amazing cruise.

~Diane


----------



## LisaH (Jul 8, 2015)

This sounds wonderful. Wish I was retired already...


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2015)

For me the highlight would be from 8 a.m. Friday until 4 p.m Sunday (2 nights) in Quebec City. That would really give one time to explore the city. Almost like visiting France. 

Last minute cruise deals are interesting. The cruise lines will do almost anything to not have an empty cabin.


----------



## am1 (Jul 8, 2015)

How much for just a one way?  I would guest not much cheaper if at all.  I do not see how stopping at each port twice except quebec city would have a high demand.  

I would go on it if I was in boston and had 2 weeks free.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 8, 2015)

I checked that exact cruise on Vacationstogo  (its actually back to back, 7 night, 1 way cruises) and its $399 / week  on their site. So that is a good deal, paying $798. instead of $1016. for the 2 weeks/cruises. 

~Diane

edited to change the Vacationstogo prices to US  dollars. I have it set to Cndn so it looked like a really amazing deal -lol


----------



## mdurette (Jul 8, 2015)

I did see the one way price of $399 this morning when I was looking at it.   The kicker with the one way though is last minute flights from Quebec to Boston.  

Finding this cruise this morning bothered me all day at work!!!

Work, kid, school vacation schedules and life just seems to get in the way of me getting away!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 9, 2015)

I think it would be way worth it, IF only you could get decent airfare.
Can see why it would be soooo tempting to someone in the area of departure.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 9, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> For me the highlight would be from 8 a.m. Friday until 4 p.m Sunday (2 nights) in Quebec City. That would really give one time to explore the city. Almost like visiting France.
> 
> Last minute cruise deals are interesting. The cruise lines will do almost anything to not have an empty cabin.



I don't like cruising, but we plan to hopefully do this Quebec City thing next year if hubby can get the time off. Our float week for Vermont falls in June and we figured we could maybe leave a few days earlier and drive up to Quebec City for a few days and then drive down to Vermont for our Sunday check-in. Also have to renew our passports before then!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 9, 2015)

There are a lot of similar last minute bargain booking opportunities throughout the year for various cruises for those with the ability (and documents) to do a spur of the moment cruise.  Can be a great deal.


----------



## uop1497 (Jul 9, 2015)

I just wonder if we take a cruise to this region in this time of year. What is the weather temperature . Will it be very hot .


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 9, 2015)

Hot for Canada ... COLD for Florida.

Quebec City today is 75 with a high 76 and a low 54.

Highest in the next 6 weeks is 81 with mostly low 70s ... as the daily HIGH.

Beginning Aug 19, the HIGH temps are forecasted to be upper 60s. The week before the highs were running in the mid 70s.


----------



## am1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Lots of ways to get from boston to quebec city or vice versa.  

This cruises misses Newfoundland which is a real shame for a 2 week cruise.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 9, 2015)

this would be a great way to visit my son in Boston and take a cruise for the first time.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 9, 2015)

am1 said:


> This cruises misses Newfoundland which is a real shame for a 2 week cruise.



There are some that stop in Newfoundland, but the one referenced is actually 2, 7 nighters back-to-back.


----------



## uop1497 (Jul 9, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Hot for Canada ... COLD for Florida.
> 
> Quebec City today is 75 with a high 76 and a low 54.
> 
> ...



Thanks Linda,

I thought the weather will be a lot hotter. I remember years ago when we visited Niagara Fall / Toronto in July . We had a good time but the weather was very hot 

I will put this cruise on my future cruise list .


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 9, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> I will put this cruise on my future cruise list .



You will find this cruise on Holland America a world of difference from the Carnival cruise you took earlier. Much more subdued- less 'Spring Break' Party Time attitude on Holland America. Older crowd.

I would consider a St. Lawrence/Quebec cruise in the Fall when the leaves are changing, but you won't find those deeply discounted. They fill up early. 

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 9, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> Thanks Linda,
> 
> I thought the weather will be a lot hotter. I remember years ago when we visited Niagara Fall / Toronto in July . We had a good time but the weather was very hot
> 
> I will put this cruise on my future cruise list .



The areas this cruise goes is a lot farther north and east and, therefore, colder.


----------



## uop1497 (Jul 9, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> You will find this cruise on Holland America a world of difference from the Carnival cruise you took earlier. Much more subdued- less 'Spring Break' Party Time attitude on Holland America. Older crowd.
> 
> I would consider a St. Lawrence/Quebec cruise in the Fall when the leaves are changing, but you won't find those deeply discounted. They fill up early.
> 
> @ Jim



I also think about taking the Fall cruise to see the leaves color changing. It will be very beautiful. 

We begin our cruise with Carnival and now ready to move up in scale.  

I would love to take this last minutes cruise  now, but DH does not have any more time off. We have two planed trips coming up in fall and those VAC time will be used up

@mpumilia,

Thanks for letting me know. I am looking forward for the day I actually visit this region to enjoy nice scenery


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 9, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> We begin our cruise with Carnival and now ready to move up in scale.



Here's the plug. We found Carnival to be too 'Party Time' for us. And Holland America, perhaps a little too old a crowd (how many scooters can fit in an elevator?). And NCL's 'Free Style dining, we found to be 'No Style' dining. We like to mix it up a little, dining with other cruisers, and NCL- even when requested, seated us a tables for two. I love my wife, but we've heard each other's stories.

So for us, Celebrity Cruise Line is a nice mix. Generally our age group, upper-middle income range, Several restaurants onboard to choose from. And now after a few cruises with them, (they count the nights- like frequent flyer miles) we have some status, with upgrades, lower cost or free perks like internet, laundry, drink packages.

We don't automatically rule out other lines, but all things being equal, we'll choose Celebrity.

Jim


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 9, 2015)

And Celebrity status transfers to Royal Caribbean and Azamara, (Celebrity elite = Royal Diamond and vice versa) which is nice.


----------



## uop1497 (Jul 9, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Here's the plug. We found Carnival to be too 'Party Time' for us. And Holland America, perhaps a little too old a crowd (how many scooters can fit in an elevator?). And NCL's 'Free Style dining, we found to be 'No Style' dining. We like to mix it up a little, dining with other cruisers, and NCL- even when requested, seated us a tables for two. I love my wife, but we've heard each other's stories.
> 
> So for us, Celebrity Cruise Line is a nice mix. Generally our age group, upper-middle income range, Several restaurants onboard to choose from. And now after a few cruises with them, (they count the nights- like frequent flyer miles) we have some status, with upgrades, lower cost or free perks like internet, laundry, drink packages.
> 
> ...



I was sick when cruising with Carnival, so I was only rested in the room most of the time and did some sight seeing at cruise port. We did not do much ship activities on this trip . However, DH really like Carnival ship. He used the ship as hotel room only to explore those Caribbean islands . DH likes it because he can go to different places each day. 

There is still many wonderful places we would like to see and will consider cruising if we can . Have you take any transatlantic cruise . How do you select what is best route to choose . I saw a commercial video about Viking cruise in Europe, it looks interesting, but unsure how much is the cost per person.

PStreet1,

Thank you for another good inputs. We still have a long... long way before we gain any status level .


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 9, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> There is still many wonderful places we would like to see and will consider cruising if we can . Have you take any transatlantic cruise . How do you select what is best route to choose . I saw a commercial video about Viking cruise in Europe, it looks interesting, but unsure how much is the cost per person.



We have taken 2 transatlantic- one each way, and one transpacific, Tokyo-Vancouver. These are really about the boat ride. You only stop 2-3 times. I like them a lot. You can really relax. Get spa treatments, read, play trivia, see shows, eat well. We choose by where we can fly into/out of easily. These are the least expensive long cruises, as they are 'repositioning' the ships. So in Fall, they move from Mediterranean to Florida/Caribbean, and in Spring they relocate the ships back to the Med. I prefer Westbound (6, 25 hour days).

We have not taken a European river cruise- mainly, it's the cost. Since they have less than 200 passengers, economies of scale don't work.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 10, 2015)

A note about why I like cruising so much.   For me it is the true "disconnect"  It is the one and only vacation I take a year that the laptop doesn't follow me and my phone is tucked away in the safe.  Work never follows me onto a cruise ship like it does everywhere else.

We started cruising annually about 6 years ago on Disney Cruise Line.   Yes, we have a child in tow.    But it is amazing how many couples without children now prefer that line.    You get the Disney standard of customer service, the ships are all in immaculate shape and they have adults only sections.    Yes, a  more money then say Carnival....but I do think in the world of cruising you get what you pay for.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 10, 2015)

We went on a cruise once (Carnival) many many years ago when we were young (in our 20's- married). It was a lot of fun, but I always felt like I wanted to be off the boat- I liked getting off and exploring the islands (Caribbean). I also did not like the cabins- so small- and I didn't like that "off-balance" feeling I always had. I actually feel somewhat restricted on a cruise ship. I know- crazy considering how big they are. I also don't like crowds of people.

So, although we loved it and had a great time, hubby and I both agreed we would rather be on solid ground for vacations, with maybe a day excursion  (or for a couple of hours) on a small boat trip (like when we took a guided yacht tour out for a few hours onto the Gulf of Alaska in Seward, Alaska to see the wildlife and glaciers; or when we took a sailboat tour of Lake Champlain- things like that). 

But, of course, I know lots of people who absolutely love cruises and go on them every year!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> We went on a cruise once (Carnival) many many years ago when we were young (in our 20's- married). It was a lot of fun, but I always felt like I wanted to be off the boat- I liked getting off and exploring the islands (Caribbean). I also did not like the cabins- so small- and I didn't like that "off-balance" feeling I always had. I actually feel somewhat restricted on a cruise ship. I know- crazy considering how big they are. I also don't like crowds of people.
> 
> I know lots of people who absolutely love cruises and go on them every year!



Actually, only about 1-in 5 Americans have ever been on a cruise. So it ain't for everybody.

But since you haven't been on a cruise ship for 'many, many' years, I think you'd find them a whole new experience. Huge spacious atriums, the majority of cabins have verandahs, private outdoor patios, making them seem much more spacious.  The stabilizers reduce all but the most severe waves to almost imperceptible movement. The theatres are giant, multi deck arrangements where acrobats can 'fly' around the audience, Cirque 'd' Soleil style. And the food is to die for, including 24 hour room service at no extra charge.

I agree that when it comes to shore excursions, there are always too many people, the stops are too short, and they cost too much. I say that a cruise is  a lousy way to see or experience a culture, but it's a great way to get there.

Also, Carnival was probably OK for you in your 20's in the Caribbean, but you've grown up a bit since then and might enjoy something a little more subdued. Occasionally playing 'dress-up' for dinner isn't so bad.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 10, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Actually, only about 1-in 5 Americans have ever been on a cruise. So it ain't for everybody.
> 
> But since you haven't been on a cruise ship for 'many, many' years, I think you'd find them a whole new experience. Huge spacious atriums, the majority of cabins have verandahs, private outdoor patios, making them seem much more spacious.  The stabilizers reduce all but the most severe waves to almost imperceptible movement. The theatres are giant, multi deck arrangements where acrobats can 'fly' around the audience, Cirque 'd' Soleil style. And the food is to die for, including 24 hour room service at no extra charge.
> 
> ...



I actually hate dressing up anymore. But you are right- I remember the food was amazing. Way too much of it though! LOL!


----------

